# potion bottle ingredient ideas



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

Check out this thread.... they had some amazing ideas 


http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-crafts/94673-whats-your-potion-bottles-apothecary-jars.html


----------



## alittlemagik (Aug 21, 2012)

propmistress said:


> Check out this thread.... they had some amazing ideas
> 
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-crafts/94673-whats-your-potion-bottles-apothecary-jars.html




Thank you


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

You are welcome alittlemagik 

And welcome to the Forum! 

Good Luck on your Halloween prep!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Tonight I used black peppercorns for petrified bats eyes and cumin seeds as dried maggots


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, I know you have seen the other thread, but do not remember if I posted there, so will repeat my self, I use fishing lure type things, the rubber worms, and maggoty things, just no hooks, have used dollar store icy hot stuff, put a little green food coloring in it and called it troll snot or something like that , also , dollar store shampoo with food coloring, made it a darkish green and called it swamp monster blood! also, just go for a walk and find different see pods, you would be surprised what all you can put into potion bottles


----------



## beadyeyedbrat (Aug 25, 2007)

alittlemagik said:


> Ello,
> 
> Wanted to ask if anyone has ideas about ingredients for potion bottles? I love making bottles, but I am running out of ideas!
> I have some on sale on ebay http://myworld.ebay.com/prettynviolet/?_trksid=p4340.l2559 etsy http://www.etsy.com/shop/alittlemagik?ref=si_shop they look cool, but as I said I need ideas. I want things that are safe please nothing that could leak out and harm anyone or anything.
> ...


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Check out these books for wonderful ideas for apothacary jars. This book series has terrific ideas for yard/home haunters.

http://www.amazon.com/How-To-Haunt-Your-House/dp/0578009439


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i look at the words on the potion labels and google them, and then i hit images. i love the pictures that come up. most times it gives me ideas of what to put in the bottles.


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

I have used these sights as inspriation for some of mine!

http://aranamuerta.com/2008/01/29/witches-kitchen/
http://imakeprojects.com/Projects/halloween-jars/


----------

